# Beau :)



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau didn't like the snow last night but I think it's because it was dark - this morning she was a bit apprehensive to start with but spent the next hour charging around in it 





































Beau has now spent most of the day running to the back door as she has decided she does love the snow afterall


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Lovely photos, beautiful dog


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beau you are beautiful  Lovely pics xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She looks quite happy in it  Lovely photos...gorgeous as always!  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely comments  Think I need to invest in an Equafleece as she keeps getting covered in snowballs though she is loving it at the moment


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pictures, Beau is so pretty! I too am thinking I should have had an equafleece (in addition to his raincoat)....the snowball legs are not nice.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Clare - I was thinking the same thing about Beau's legs as the snowballs are solid and we have got through loads of towels just to wrap her up in as she is so cold after a short time in the garden


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos and snow ball legs are a pain, I had this problem with Bertie last year in the snow, he looked like a yeti when he would come back in from the garden!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh Ali, Beau is gorgeous. Such a pretty face. I'm looking forward to Beau & Blossom meeting.xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Beau is beautiful,lovely pics! xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Tammy - I can't wait either  xxx 

Thank you Mandy - wasn't sure if they would come out as had to use my Blackberry as my darling daughter pinched my memory card for her photography  xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Beau is lovely ... so glad she is enjoying the snow now. I expect she will soon wonder where it has gone! 

Sue x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks you Louise and Sue  Beau looked a bit surprised this morning when she saw that a lot of the snow had gone from the garden but loved this evening as she got to play in a field full of snow before obedience training  x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, Rosie looked really surprised this morning! It never occurred to me that she would be expecting all the snow to still be there!


----------

